# ? size hotplate for smoker



## goat

I am going to build an insulated smokehouse with a hotplate so that I can hot smoke some types of sausage.  Size is going to be  about 2' X 2' X 4'.  Does anyone know what size/watt hotplate is needed 120v or 240v?  I would think that 200* would be as hot as I ever wanted.


----------



## salmonclubber

goat a 1100 watt should work fine


----------



## richtee

As mentioned somewhere WAAY back, those plates don't seem to last long inside the box. You seem a somewhat technically inclined guy...I'd consider coming up with a mount for just the element, leaving any temp controls/plastic outside the smoker box. Well, guess ya want the temp control, depending on the type  inside...have to maybe come up with a drip shield. I suppose I could lend a "hand" if ya take some pix of the plate... if ya need/want help.   :{)


----------



## goat

Thanks Salmonclubber.


----------



## fatback joe

I'll second what Clubber said.  I use an 800W in a similar size box and top out around 180 or so (depending on how hot it is outside).  1100 should get you to that 200 mark you are looking for.


----------



## goat

Porkfat, is that an 800w element only or a hot plate with a 800w element?


----------



## goat

Richtee, I am flying by the seat of my pants on this one.  I have not purchased anything yet.  I have a neighbor who is doing a little remodeling and I have scrounged up some plywood, 2x4's, insulation and have a basic plan in my head.  That is all.


----------



## fatback joe

Hotplate.  Got it a Target a couple of years ago.  Nothing special.

http://www.target.com/Aroma-AROMA-Si...otplate&page=1

This one, but silver.


----------



## jerrykr

I bought this one.  1000 watt.

http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.as...ROD&ProdID=251

A small mod to my new Smoke Hollow




















I basically did a cold smoke, and finished the meats off in our electric "turkey roaster", bringing the summer sausage up to 180 internal, for fully cooked.  

Realize, I don't know what I'm doing yet, but these results were good tasting, and we havn't gotten sick yet.

-=- Jerry -=-


----------



## wilson

Jerry,
Pretty nice,that's basically what I do in my Charcoal GOSM, I just run the cord out one of the side vents and plug the rest of the vent with foil.
I have to get a higher wattage hot plate though, 600w just aint enough to get my temps over 140°

What are you using for your chip/wood holder??? I can't tell from the pics.
Thanks
Ron


----------



## jerrykr

Thanks Wilson.  That's a little cast iron tray I got at either Home Depot or Lowes.  I don't remember which.  It has a cast iron cover with slots it it.  It's made to put your wood chips in for smoke and stick it in your propane grill.  I think it was about $10. in the BBQ Grill section.

The Smoke Hollow does not have a lower vent, and there was no opening big enough to get the plug thru around the propane burner, so I just made an opening large enough to run the cord out.

i think I'm going to try a small cut down coffee can next time, because I really get the impression that the cast iron soaks up a lot of the heat and shields it from the cabinet interior.  That's my un-scientific opinion.  I got it up to about 170F or so after about 6 hours.  I know I said cold smoke which is not really accurate, but the instructions for the Summer Sausage kit said to start at 120F for 2 hrs, 140F with smoke for 2 hours, and 160F without smoke for 2 or 3 hours.  I finished them off in the turkey roaster because I wanted to be sure that my beef/pork mix was fully cooked.

Learning by doing!  ;^)


----------



## richtee

I know you know this, but I always add to threads where coffee cans are getting used..PLEASE pre-burn that thing in a fire! STINKY paint!


----------



## fatback joe

Same story here with teh cast iron box.............but I just hit the wood with a torch and that got them going then the box stayed hot enogh to keep things moving along.........but just waiting on the box to heat up was taking forever.


----------



## pescadero

I picked up a little 800W hot plate at Wal-Mart.  It cost (can you believe this) $6.00.  Pretty cheap little thing, both is cost and quality.  It is not enough, so I am glad it was cheap.  Haven't used it enough to wear it out, but wear it out, I will.  I agree with some of the other posters.  You need to go at least 1000W, maybe even more.  You can always turn it down.  I think it is better to run something at 75-80% capacity, than to run it at it's maximum.  And that is what I am doing, and what you would have to do with lower wattage.

Skip


----------



## jerrykr

Excellent advice!  

Maybe there's a better light-weight can or dish (cheap to free)??

I'll probably wrap the chips in foil, but I feel that would be too light-weight to be directly on the heat coil.

-=- Jerry -=-


----------



## mavadakin

is this what you have done..i just bought a smoke hollow eletric cause it wes cheap ..yet to try it....what happen to the old element..just courious.mike


----------



## shellbellc

I would say at LEAST 1000, my little electric smoker can get up beyond 200 only in the summer with a lite load.  If I have a bit in there it'll run right about 180* at hi.  Mine is insulated and dimensions are only 16x14x20.  If you're looking at 2x2x4 you will need something more powerful for sure.  Maybe a dual plate??  Here is a link to what mine is like...

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=266395


----------



## jerrykr

mine is gas, (the regulator/hose is hanging on the right handle in the picture.)

I just put the hot plate in there termporarily.

still experimenting, but so far, temps are on the low side, which is what the summer sausage kit called for.  I can't get the temps that low with gas.

-=- Jerry -=-


----------



## keywesmoke

Here's a link to Alton Brown's $10 smoker, with a hot plate. He has the white hotplate photo'd earlier. 

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-...dboard-Smoker/


----------



## goat

Thanks Shell, I have a 1000w coming.  I hope that mine is better insulated than yours or I will need to add a second burner as mine will be 2X yours.  Time will tell.


----------



## bombo80

You can see in my avatar, that use an electric element.  I am on my second one.  I purchased them from Cabela's.  Heres is the pic from their catalog.

I like the size of this element.  It will heat my fridge smokehouse up to 350* very easily.  That is also why I bought a nice thermostat from Allied Kenco.


----------



## goat

Thanks bombo, I have a theromostat from Allied headed this way.  It should be here Monday.  I thought they had the best of what I needed.  After I finish this project, my next one is a walk in cooler.


----------



## richtee

That's your best and easiest bet Goat... good move!


----------



## reverend

Is there a formula to figure how big a heating element per square inches/feet? I have the box welded, 1/8" steel, 2x2 frame insulated. Trying to figure out the heating system now. Oh, the measurements are 4' tall 3' wide and 32" deep.. the wife would like to do pizzas in it also. Ideally I'd like to do everything from cold smoke to bake pizzas if possible?


----------



## marctrees

Appropriate element setup - 

http://rivercountry101.com/electric-smoker-grill-add-on-replacement-heating-element-controller/

Marc


----------



## lizardking

Is 1000 watt hot plate enough for a four drawer cabinet smoker??


----------

